# Sub install (Long overdue)



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

nice subs!
what kind of power are you feeding them?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jstoner22 said:


> nice subs!
> what kind of power are you feeding them?


1200w amp to dual 4ohm voice coil IDQ10 V3s


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm..something looks familiar in your set up 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Need closer pics of sub box! Especially the flush mount.  Nice install overall. Clean and tidy. Careful not to abuse those subs tool much off the bat; they need a week or so of break-in time, but should out-last the car.

Those subs really do pound in multiples. You have 798 square cm of cone area there, which is about as much as a single 15" sub. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Hmm..something looks familiar in your set up


Lol, I have two instead of one though . Also I had the idea for the mount of the amp/bass controller, but seeing that you had it done clarified that it was doable haha. There was also no other place for the amp to go but the back of the seats.

@Xtreme: I hear ya, I've been trying to keep it down, and have been able to do so since the first 2 tests of the system. Also, from what you're talking about, All I can think about is what two 12s or even 15s would be like xD. But I have a feeling I'd make myself deaf if I even had that much power in my trunk. And I completely agree with the install level. The guy that owns the store told me his biggest pet peeve are idiots who install something and don't take the time to clean everything up and make it organized.


----------



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you use the factory head unit?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

fripple said:


> Did you use the factory head unit?


Yes, other than the two subs and amp, everything else is completely bone stock audio wise.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait those are 10's? I don't see how you could fit 15's in there.
Looks good and clean.


----------

